# will the worming tablet have digested?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I gave Ruby a couple of worming tablets this morning followed by a very very light breakfast as per instructions. She managed to chew them up a bit before they went down, but about 5 hours later she vomitted, I assume it was due to the tablets. Now would these tablets have had time to have digested as I don't want to risk repeating the dosage and making her proper poorly?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Harrigab,

I think the best bet is to fire an email over to the manufacturer/supplier and pick their brains about digestion times.

I'm no vet but I'd say five(5) hours was probably enough time.

When we give ours any supplements in tablet form he usually 'Woofs' them straight down 'Treat stile'. Garlic Capsules, Cod liver Oil and even Evening Primrose Oil (all capsule form) go down no prob's!! :-\

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

aye, I think I'll go down the email route hobbsy


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I think 5 hours would be plenty of time for the medication to be absorbed into her system. We feed Riley *before* she gets her Trifexis pill and she hasn't vomited so far.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I would give him another. Assuming there is no concern about overdosing.


----------

